# holy mother of all fish!



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Think this is real?


http://www.scubatampa.com/images/hammer.jpg and here is the caption

HAMMERHEAD GETS HAMMERED

From the November New Zealand Fishing News. Kydd Pollock was fishing at the base of the Ribbon Reefs in far north Queensland when he hooked a 15' Scalloped Hammerhead. After a fight of 45 minutes, the crew finally caught a glimse of the monster. As the hammerhead neared the boat, an even bigger Tiger Shark attacked the Hammerhead and tore it to pieces. While Kydd was unprepared to judge the size of the Tiger Shark that snacked on the Hammerhead, it goes without saying that the beast was considerably larger than the enormous Hammerhead. Look at the photo again, sends a shiver down your spine, does'nt it?


Sorry I dont know how to post a pic with the text


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

skunked said:


> Think this is real?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets see if this works


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Yeah.like that.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

That was a big fish.


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*I wish my Dad was still alive to see this thread...*

He used to tell me a story of a guy that shark fished off Lake Worth pier back in the 50's had that same deal happen to him, said it was a monster hammer, and something grabbed it TWICE and spooled a Senator 10/0 to the knot, finally cranked in the head of the hammer. Cool stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

The good news about this is that there are still big sharks out there and not all totally fished out.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

pauky...ever seen a finning boat work?...won't be long and no sharks are left... :--|


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

rattler said:


> pauky...ever seen a finning boat work?...won't be long and no sharks are left... :--|



Yeah, it's sad. All for a bowl of soup! The bad thing about shark finning is that because sharks have few young and are slow to mature, it will be a very long population recovery.


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*Hey Rattler.*

Have you ever talked with a US directed shark fishery fisherman (probably not, theres only around 324 of us left in the US with a permit, and they're getting ready to take some more of those, down from over 2000 in 1991). We average around .75 to 1.25 a pound for shark MEAT, why would we throw away 50% of our revenue from a trip? It's wrong to fin sharks, you bet your arse it is, but don't take what foriegn fleets are doing, which we have no control over, and use it as propeganda against US fishermen who are the most regulated, most responsible fleet in the world, ESPECIALLY if you are not well educated on the subject. I wonder how many people that know nothing about the shark fishery except for "the discovery channel spin" just got an even darker image of a commercial fisherman...

Check out my post on the SC-GA forum if you're wondering about shark populations. People behind a desk have a hard time counting what's in the water...............


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

that'll make one hella of a fish head soup..


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

That kind of looks like the bite mark of my ex-mother in law,,, she's still trolling I see


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Shooter said:


> That kind of looks like the bite mark of my ex-mother in law,,, she's still trolling I see


Shooter shes probably trolling for you, you married her daughter.


----------



## saintjerome (Jul 7, 2005)

HORSEFEATHERS!!!

The picture is misleading. The hammerhead may have been attacked by another shark, but not instantly decapitated as implied in the picture. Ain't no shark that feeds that way, not even a Great White. Where were you during "Shark Week"? 

And the kid is smiling a bit too hard....


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't know if it's real or not. Anyone else notice the braid marks of a line around the head of the hammer?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep. I noticed the braid marks yesterday. Looks like the ole boy/gal had a rope around its head, possible tangled in a net at some time and ate off little by little, seeing as how that is not a straight evenly curved bite. Look in the background at the vessel. Looks like a commercial vessel to me.  If it is true, then congrats to whoever got it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ran it through Snopes but got no hits as to whether true or false. Saw that pic the first time like two yrs ago tho.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

You can say what you want but Ive seen some tuna come out of the water like that and wern't much smaller.
20 years ago nobody would have ever believed that Great Whites can jump out of the water like a mammal to catch seals.

True or not..... Never say Never.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well it just proves the theory: "You may be big and bad but there is always someone else that is bigger and badder!"


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*The bite is very consistent with a large Tiger*

A very large one at that. Notice the almost square bite radius, and how flat it turns across the "top" of it.

And as far as net markings, I've seen all different sizes of webbing, nylon and mono, on shark skin before, and there is nothing in the photo that makes me think it came out of a net.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fox w...i in no way said anything about U.S. comm fishers...i was talking world wide...the whole world is overfished...sharkes are an important part of the ecosystem...i have been fishing for 40 years...seen ups and downs...things go in cycles...that i understand...but if you kill faster than the population can replace itself it will not survive...that is a no brainer...by catch i can live with  ...but 12" flatties for $7.49 lb still makes me mad...jmo


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

If it was a fresh kill where is the blood that should be driping out,its a little too dry also.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Still a dang big fish.


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*Glad that you weren't refering to the U.S. fleet Rattler*

....The reason I jumped at you so hard (and I apologize for that) is that someone who didn't know any better might have thought it was.

Sharks are doing a lot better than people think, going on the 6th or 7th year that it is ILLEGAL to kill a shark of any species throughout the Bahamas, sport or com., quota system for the south atlantc and gulf has helped, plus the lack of commercial activity due to net bans and the like have boomed the population faster than any marine biologist would care to admit.

The flounder thing, wheew, whole different can o' worms there


----------

